# Spinning to Scarves



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

2 ply laceweight both scarves from the same braid...love being able to pull out the individual colors! Have not been spinning long, but do not ever intend to quit! Lol


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful! ????????????


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

You spun that yarn? The scarves are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just so pretty and the colors are lovely.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful scarves. Love the color combination.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Lovely, yep no stopping once one gets the spinning bub.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Beautiful work


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow - those are gorgeous!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful. Well done.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Gorgeous colours.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

They are absolutely lovely!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Spinning is a wonderful addiction.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow. I love them!


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautifully done, both the spinning and the finished scarves.


----------

